# Rahmen oberrohr länge



## BmXeR 2007 (6. Oktober 2007)

hay 

kann mir jemand sagen was ich für ne oberrohr lange brauche ??
ich bin 1.70 m groß

weil ich hatte vor mir das wtp trust zu kaufen 

vielen dank schon ma im vorraus


----------



## Lizard.King (6. Oktober 2007)

für street kürzer, für trails länger
von 20,25 bis 21 geht alles, bei deiner größe würde ich letzeres allerdings nich empfehlen, aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (6. Oktober 2007)

und welche länge wäre für mich so optimal 
also vom rahmen


----------



## Lizard.King (6. Oktober 2007)

würd ma sagen 2,5 oder 2,75


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (6. Oktober 2007)

das trust hat ja 2.8 also komme ich damit kla ?


----------



## Lizard.King (6. Oktober 2007)

ne, ein halber zoll mehr und du kannst auf einmal garnix mehr, is doch klar


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2007)

Kommt auf die restiche Geometrie an, aber wenn ich 1.70m wäre, würde ich nach max. 20.25 Ausschau halten, alles andere wär mir zu lang. 
Man gewöhnt sich zwar sicherlich dran, aber als optimal empfinde ich es nicht.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (6. Oktober 2007)

also wenn ich mir das trust hole würde ich mich daran gewöhnen oda wie


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2007)

Gewöhnen schon, nur pi mal Daumen würde ich bei deiner Größe einen 20" / 20.25" Rahmen nehmen. Ich selbst bin 1.81 und fahre 20.5". Bei dem 20.8 Oberrohr wäre noch der Sitzwinkel und die Kettenstrebenlänge interessant, sonst lässt sich das schwer einschätzen.
Ist die Kettenstrebe länger als 14" wird sich das Ding recht lahm drehen lassen, dafür sind längere Rahmen etwas ruhiger zu fahren.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (6. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand denn die geo daten vom trust rahmen ?


----------



## F4ll3N (6. Oktober 2007)

naja, das kann man alles so garnicht sagen. Es ist alles Geschmackssache. Ich bin 1,65 klein und fahre am liebsten Oberrohrläng 20,75-21. Test einfach mal bei ein paar Kumpels verschiedene Längen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2007)

Am besten mal WTP ne Mail schreiben oder den bevorzugten Shop anrufen, ob sie freundlicherweise messen könnten. Ansonsten macht das Rad aber einen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## derFisch (6. Oktober 2007)

F4ll3N schrieb:


> naja, das kann man alles so garnicht sagen. Es ist alles Geschmackssache. Ich bin 1,65 klein und fahre am liebsten Oberrohrläng 20,75-21. Test einfach mal bei ein paar Kumpels verschiedene Längen!


Würd ich auch sagen. Bin ebenfalls 1,70, fahr 20,6" und komm damit eigentlich gut zurecht.


----------

